# Alexandre Desplat "Godzilla!" MIDI Mockup & Screencast



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi everyone, here is my latest mockup : Godzilla !

Music composed by Alexandre Desplat (2014)
Transcription*, Mockup, Mix & Master by Emmanuel Rousseau





All feedback & critique is of course always appreciated ! Thank you very much for listening.

Emmanuel



* : Had some little help from my buddy @NoamL for the two nasty chords at 1"36


----------



## NoamL (Aug 12, 2018)

Desplat would be proud!


----------



## LamaRose (Aug 12, 2018)

Without going back to listen to the original version, I'd say that you nailed the theme itself... maybe your horn sections were a bit smaller, but I'm not too big into the larger-than-life orchestrations/production of modern music in general. Great effort, sir.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 12, 2018)

@LamaRose : Thank you ! I must say I didn't try to make the horns bigger than they are supposed to be, these are "just" the 4 French horns from Berlin Brass, without any layering


----------



## Josh Richman (Aug 12, 2018)

Nice! Please tell what instruments and plugins you used. I think I recall Tiakos being significant part of this song. Going from solo to full room.


----------



## musicisum (Aug 12, 2018)

Hi Emmanuel, very nice sounding mock-up. I do hear the pleasant natural reflections from teldex and it definitely adds some life to the sound. Are there any other libraries you used with built-in reverb?


----------



## Jacob Cadmus (Aug 12, 2018)

Very nice! My only critique is in that bassline from bars 36 to 42; I think the low woodwinds should have cut through a bit more in the mix. Other than that, it's pretty much perfect.


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 13, 2018)

Thanks everyone for the nice comments !

@Josh Richman & @musicisum : This is 95% Orchestral Tools (_Metropolis Ark 1-2-3_, _Berlin Brass_, _Berlin Strings First Chairs_), nice guess for Teldex ! The other 5% are from Spitfire Audio (_HZ01_, _Tundra_), VSL (_Woodwinds SE Vol 1_) & 8Dio (_AGE_, _CAGE Strings & Winds_).

There are indeed a lot of Taikos in the score, and I had plenty of choice with the Taikos from _Metropolis Ark 3. _I used two sections and a solo instrument.

@Jacob Cadmus : I have to say I agree ! I could have raised the spot mics a bit for this part. I also think there is a synth layer helping with clarity in the original track.


----------



## NoamL (Aug 14, 2018)

Do you have any advice on mixing Spitfire & Berlin (i.e. AIR and Teldex)? It really sounds like they're in the same space!


----------



## fixxer49 (Aug 14, 2018)

excellent! that's...


----------



## Emmanuel Rousseau (Aug 14, 2018)

@NoamL : To be honest, there is so little Spitfire/AIR in this piece I didn't even bother matching the room sounds

But when I want to match rooms, I try to compare two similar instrument sections playing the same articulation, one from Berlin/Teldex and one from Spitfire/AIR.

Then I'm listening to two things, which are reverb length and tone. For reverb, I'll use an additional reverb to emulate the longer one, and for tone I'll usually run an EQ match and start from here 

But I'll have to say I do all this only if I feel that the space really lacks some cohesion. Usually, a good volume balance and panning does 75% of the job imho.


----------

